# Domain schon in Benutzung?



## wicht (27. Nov. 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich hab grad ein wenig mit der Standard-Index Seite rumhantiert.

Nun wollte ich zum wiederholten Mal ein Web anlegen mit einer Domain die ich vorher schon in Benutzung hatte.

Folgende Fehlermeldung wurde ausgespuckt:
"Sie haben bereits ein Web oder eine Domain mit dem Namen www.xxxxx.de angelegt."

Allerdings ist diese Domain nicht in Benutzung. Weder in einem der Webs noch als DNS Eintrag.
Die Papierkörbe sind auch alle leer.

Irgendeine Idee?


----------



## Till (27. Nov. 2007)

Du musst den Papierkorb leeren, die Domain ist mit Sicherheit noch in einem der papierkörbe, jeder Reseller hat seinen eigenen und die DNS und ISP Module haben auch jeweils eigene.


----------



## wicht (27. Nov. 2007)

Hallo Till,

Danke für deine Antwort.

Aber wie gesagt hab ich schon alle Papierkörbe geleert.
Sowohl die der Reseller als auch den DNS Papierkorb und den Adminpapierkorb ... alle leer
Dennoch geht es nicht (siehe Meldung oben).

In der VHosts ist die Domain auch nicht mehr drin.

Bin da grad recht ratlos


----------



## Till (27. Nov. 2007)

Ok, dann überprüfe bitte mal, ob die Domain nicht bei einer anderen Seite als co-domain angelegt ist.


----------



## wicht (27. Nov. 2007)

Ok. Die Domain ist weder als Domain noch als Co-Domain in einem der Webs vorhanden.


----------



## Till (27. Nov. 2007)

Dann scahu bitte mal mit phpmyadmin in der ISPconfig Datenbank nach, ob in der Tabelle isp_isp_web oder isp_isp_domain die Domain noch vorhanden ist.


----------



## wicht (27. Nov. 2007)

Ja, in isp_isp_web gibts noch nen eintrag mit der domain. Den einfach löschen?


----------



## Till (27. Nov. 2007)

Löschen ist problematisch, da an dem Datensatz immer noch weitere Tabellen dran hängen. Das sicherste ist, wenn Du einfach mit phpmyadmin den Domainnamen in z.B. deleted.tld oder so umbenennst.


----------



## oldschool (29. Nov. 2007)

Würde das nicht heissen, dass ich mit dem vielleicht fehlerbehafteten System einfach weiterarbeite, wenn ich die Domain nur umbenenne?

Das wäre mir zu unsicher...


----------



## Till (29. Nov. 2007)

Zitat von oldschool:


> Würde das nicht heissen, dass ich mit dem vielleicht fehlerbehafteten System einfach weiterarbeite, wenn ich die Domain nur umbenenne?
> 
> Das wäre mir zu unsicher...


Nein, das würde es nicht, ansonsten würde ich Dir das nicht empfehlen. Du kannst auch gerne den datensatz löschen, dann mussst Du auch alle abhängigen Datensätze über diverse Kreuztabellen suchen und löschen was aufwändg ung fehleranfällig ist.


----------

